# Move to Dubai from SF



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Guys, I've been following the forum for awhile, but decided to go ahead and post my first message. Been offered a position with a consulting firm in Dubai. We did our house hunting trip and spent some time in Dubai this past Dec. I must say we liked it and have decided to make that big move.

We are expected to move some time around late March. Married with a 14 month old baby. We are moving from San Francisco for a 3 year assignment with my existing firm (just moving to the Dubai office for 3 years). I will be working close to the Burj Khalifa (I believe in the Emaar square buildings close by).

Couple of questions : 

Good neighborhood to live in : When we were in Dubai in Dec, the agents showed us Arabian Ranches, the Meadows and Maisonette or something like that close to Emirates Hills. The Arabian ranches seem to be quite far out of the city. We kinda liked the Meadows and are thinking about settling for a 3/4 bdrm Villa, but I was surprised to see the state of these houses. The finishing material used for these houses were quite rank, but I hear that's how things are generally, especially for rentals etc. Any thoughts ?

What would you think is a good neighborhood for a family of 3 to live in ? We are not looking to stay in an apartment. Probably a Villa/townhouse may make sense.

Things to bring : We are thinking of shipping our SUV from the US. We just bought a new vehicle (due to the new addition) and therefore, don't want to sell it or leave it behind. Made a few calls to Audi and they claim the vehicle should be fine and can be used in Dubai especially since these cars are made for the US market and are used all over the US (Vegas, Palm Dessert etc). I'm guessing this shouldn't be an issue, however, please let us know if you think otherwise.
Also, do you know if the car can be shipped in the same container as your household goods or should it be shipped separately.

I called Crown relocation and they mentioned that it would take 5 wks for the shipment. Any feedback on Crown or other shippers ?

Electronics - After reading this forum, came to the conclusion that none of the TV's we have at home will work in Dubai. That's quite sad cos, I was really hoping to use the TV's we have. 

In terms of other electronics (home theatre system) and kitchen appliances, would you guys suggest we use a transformer or is it not worth bringing it down ? Based on the other posts, it seems that these appliances may work if you get a transformer. Any thoughts ?

My firm will be paying for shipping our goods, so am thinking its not a big issue to ship all our household stuff, however, don't want to bring unwanted stuff and store it in the garage. What about the coffee makers, cuisine art and all the other lil stuff that you have lying around ?

We are pretty excited about the move, however, just kinda getting a lil worried about the Unknowns...

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not look at living in Jumeirah or Umm Sequeim? Not far from Burj Khalifa and near the sea. At least go and look at some of the villas in these areas before you move into one of the new communities,


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What BG said. Jumeirah or Umm Seq would be the best of both worlds: a villa and close to work/the action whilst being lovely beachside suburbs. Villa quality varies hugely but if you shop around you should be happy.


----------



## anneoc (Jan 17, 2012)

*Help with move*

Hi SF,
You have the same questions every expat moving to Dubai has /removed 

The Springs and Meadows are definitely popular for families. Did your relocation company show you anything in Jumeirah, Umm Sequiem or maybe Barsha? I'm assuming you want to be close to schools. So many of the expat schools are in the south end of the city now. We lived in Al Sufouh and were right next door to Dubai College and just over the highway from both Dubai American Academy and the American School of Dubai and right across the road was Wellington School.

As for your electronics, we brought a lot of ours from North America but did have to buy converters and transponders. It depends on what voltage each piece of equipment will take but it's better to be safe than sorry. We did sell all our entertainment electronics and bought new when we got there. 

Good luck with your move! And, enjoy Dubai.
Anne


----------



## anneoc (Jan 17, 2012)

I see that 2 comments before me recommended Um Sequiem and Jumeirah too!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

First of all, never expect much in terms of build quality in apartments or villas in Dubai. You will rarely find anything comparable to a high quality US (or European) house. Kitchens are basic, bathrooms always standard and in villas on the masterplanned communities, the rooms poky and small by American standards. Even the la de dah villas on the Palm Jumeirah have pretty basic interiors. With a huge expat culture that predominately rents for a few years before moving onwards, people rarely invest too much money into villas and apartments beyond the superficial appearances. 

If quality is especially important then you are better off in a high spec apartment. Al Majara and Park Island in the Marina are fairly nice as are the Burj Residences in Downtown.

I second Umm Suqeim. I lived in US in my first two years in Dubai and the proximity to the beaches, convenience to just about anything in Dubai and that it has a more of "wow, I'm an expat living in a foreign country" feel is what makes the place special, as opposed to the large gated American style communities where you might as well be living in a Phoenix or Las Vegas suburb. But I do have to acknowledge that the Ranches and Meadows are perennially popular with families as they're crawling with young children. 

FYI, there are three Jumerias followed by two Umm Suqeims to create five adjoining neighbourhoods strung along the Dubai coastline. Jumeira 3 and US 1 are probably the "nicest" although the housing stock is mixed throughout, with large Arabic villas side by side smaller expat compound villas. I'd avoid Jumeira 1 as not only does it have the oldest villas, the traffic in/out via Al Wasl and the Defence Roundabout can be congested so despite the proximity to Emaar Square/DIFC, it's actually quicker to get from these places to Jumeira 3 or Umm Suqeim as the exits off Sheikh Zayed are rarely blocked with traffic.

Ship everything you can except possibly your tv. Replacements for home entertainment centres are easy to come by in Dubai and the malls are very well stocked for most American products at a 20-30% mark-up over US prices. Just remember that US DVDs is categorised as Region 1 while most DVD players in Dubai (and the rest of the world) are for Region 2 DVDs. If you bring DVDs make sure your new DVD player can switch back and forth between the two regions.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Echo the plus points what everyone says about Jumeriah/Um Suqeim. One to remember is that houses here rarely get cleaned up for viewings and you'll get shown some of the worst stock first. Try to keep an open mind and decide whether it's an abandoned barn you're being shown or if it can actually be cleaned up.

I wouldn't bring the Audi here, nothing to do with the car but certain brands do not have the same aftersales support as the Japanese brands. Personally I think it's a bit of a myth half the time, as you see plenty of Mercs and BMW's around. But Audi's are a niche vehicle here and I would guess the cliche probably applies.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not if he's taking the Audi back to the US afterwards. 

Bringing a one year old Audi to DXB, keeping it here for three years and then shipping it back is more economically sensible than selling the car, buying a new one and reselling it three years down the road, especially if his company is paying for the shipping. 

The outstanding question is if his warranty is transferrable to the Audi dealership in Dubai. Al Naboodah (the Audi dealership) also gives you free servicing and maintenance for up to five years and I doubt he'd be able to claim that.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Is this a 5 minute arguement or the full half hour?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey SF,

Like everyone had mentioned, Jumeirah and Umm Suq would be your best bet.

Gotta leave the TV's ... UNLESS you're like me ... I pretty much download / stream the shows that I watch since the cable service here is horrible! 

If your kitchen applicances / home theatre are auto-volt systems (110-240V) .. then by all means take it with you. The quality of home appliances here wouldnt be that of your cuisanart nor kitchen aid.

As with the Audi, that's a tricky one ... exposing your car to extreme heat / sand would do a number on your paintjob. But on the otherhand, I wouldnt wanna leave my brand spanking new Audi just sitting there while I'll be away for 3 years on assignment either. Just understand that in terms of maintenance here ... they'll usually bend you over and back. Ask me how I know. Parts here are horribly expensive ... for example .. they wanted to charge me 5,000 dhs for an alternator for my car ... I ended up having one shipped over from the US for $124. Same with a MAF for 4,000 dhs ... got one shipped for $224.00 

It also might still be an "unknown" to you at this point ... but the non-existance of customer service from the "majority" of the population here might be surprising .... just my $0.02

Where in SF are you from ?


----------



## societedubai (Oct 17, 2011)

I would suggest you "The Lakes" to get very nice villa in in very neighborhood. Not as far as Meadows or Arabian Ranches.

You are next to Dubai Marina, The Greens; Sheikh Zayed Road, Mall of the Emirates... Moreover, for the kids, you also have the very nice schools like Regent school, etc ...

I think this is better choice than Umm Suqqeim


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Peops - Thanks very much for taking the time to provide your comments. Really appreciate it.

Few things to add - We just have a 14 month old baby... So I think school is a long way from now. Although, at some point, we probably have to think about pre-school.

Car - Again, as some of you have mentioned, it is quite new (2011 Q7) and that's the reason why I want to bring it. No point leaving it out here for 3 years and then come back to it. Plus, if I decide to sell it now, I'd probably lose quite a bit. I looked at the Audi dealership webpage (Al Naboodah), and it didn't have any information. I was going to call them to see if they would service the car and provide some sort of warranty. I did get the Audi care (which I can't use in Dubai), however, I was told by the SF dealer that I can cancel my extended warranty and then, come back at a later time and buy it again. I guess that +3 year issue which I will deal with it at a later time. Does anyone have names/contacts of people who will work with the local custom's department to have it all sorted (registration/duty etc)?

Electronics - Kinda bummed with the whole TV scene, however, I'm thinking of getting a TV out here (multi system) in the US and ship it along with my other stuff as opposed to buying it out there. Not a true audiophile, but I think I may just bring in the receivers and other equipment (speakers) and also, invest in a good transformer/step down. If they blow up, I suppose I have to get a new one out there. They are 3+ years old already. I don't want to leave too much back here and keep paying for storage for crap that's not worth that much. I may just have to buy a whole of step down converters so we can use some of our stuff that we have already bought.

Housing - Um suqeim looks good from what I can see online. I suppose I will be staying in temp accommodation for a month or so and can check the other neighborhoods. None of the folks mentioned about Um Suqeim. There seems to a whole lot of Jumeirah neighborhoods (Jumeirah heights, jumeirah lake towers, Jumeirah neighborhood). We did like the Jumeirah section where I believe the locals live (kinda in the middle of the city), but from what I hear, the rent can be phenomenally expensive and only locals live there. I could be wrong but that's what I was told.

Cable TV - I'm thinking of the sling box route in addition to the local cable service. I'm sure my wife (and I) want to be kept up to date with the various "housewives of.. shows" ha ha. Sling box - I've read quite a bit on that, but it looks like it really depends on the internet service you get. So I guess you can make it work and shouldn't be an issue

Telephone - Looks like Vonage may work depending on how you configure it and all the other short cuts. Ideally would like to use a US number as it will be easier to stay in touch with family back in the US. We got rammed on our cell phone bill for the 3/4 wks that we spent in the middle east this past Dec.

SF - We live in the Marina neighborhood. Planning to sell our apartment instead of renting it so that way, we don't have to deal with the rent control issues of SF. 

Thanks once again.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's a bit misleading - the Jumeirahs you want to look at are 1, 2 and 3. They start at the end of the Beach Road near Jumeirah Mosque. After 3, you have the Umm Sequeims. I think somewhere there may be a couple of Safas in there but I may be wrong. All the other Jumeirahs you mention are not in Jumeirah, they just have it as part of their name. It may help you to google and download the Big Bus Dubai map. It's not to scale but it will give you an idea of, say, where Burj Khalifa is in relation to other areas and landmarks. All the residential areas down and behind the Beach Road are a mix of nationals and expats. Price-wise, you will find reasonable and you will find expensive, you just have to look around. The agents will push you towards Meadows, Springs, etc., because that's what they do here. I think one of the most important things to ask about is maintenance, particularly on the newer properties with non-national landlords as there are a lot of issues in respect, particularly after the first year warranties have expired on properties and the landlords have had to start paying (or not in many cases if the newspapers are anything to go by).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're moving from the Marina district in SF, you may want to consider Dubai Marina as well. I'm aware that you stated you wanted a villa, but Dubai Marina has the advantages that come with a higher density urban environment, including lots of shops and restaurants and supermarkets within walking distances. The Marina is also overflowing with young families with babies and children. It may be easier on your wife with a very young toddler to live in the Marina rather than a villa as it may not be as easy to meet other young mothers with children. A lot of the buildings in the Marina, especially the better ones, come with very nice pool complexes that include baby pools and children's playrooms.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahhh ... SF Marina .... with its perverbial "Safe Way" ... miss shopping there


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Well the Marina neighborhood looks/sounds good, however, we really don't want to stay in an apartment (the whole noise issue between floors etc). We have a 14 month kid who probably will be pushing his toys around in the house and making quite a bit of noise and just don't want to keep apologizing to our neighbors all the time. Just want to start off in the right foot..

Marina safeway... It's got quite a reputation.. 

The Um Sequem really looks good. We probably need to check with our agent (when we get there).


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I do understand your concern about the 14 month old pushing his toys around ... 

I lived in a condo in the peninsula that one can hear the footsteps (and then some) from above.

Although the build of apartments in the SF and Dubai are a bit different. 

The place that I currently live in is made of "thick(er)" walls ... sound deadening .... in the two years I have been in the complex, I have yet to hear anything from the neighbors ... of course, stereo on full blast is an exception when one throws a party.

There are also buildings that "virtually" only have two units per floor.

Having said that, the finishing and workmanship of these apartments are something to be discussed entirely different.

If you have complely made up your mind for a "single-family detached" ... then its all well and good. Otherwise, it doesnt hurt to check out a few places with the convenience of taking the elevator a few floors down to hit the beach, food places and retail shops ... 

Just my $0.02 ....


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I do understand your concern about the 14 month old pushing his toys around ...
> 
> I lived in a condo in the peninsula that one can hear the footsteps (and then some) from above.
> 
> ...


I'll voice my agreement with @Saint about noise in apartments buildings being nothing like you would expect in a building in the USA. Things here are pretty much solid concrete, including interior walls. It amazes me how quite it is between apartments. The only time I hear the kids next door is when they are in the hall outside screaming while waiting for the elevator (as they are right now )

Dubai Marina is nothing like SF to be sure, but I would also agree that for a couple with one young baby it offers a lot of advantages, as mentioned above, I don't think you find in the neighborhoods mentioned.


----------



## niraj84 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would agree with the others in terms of moving to Jumeirah or close to the beach as well - it will be alot more fun for you this way.

Yep, the construction quality is gonna be around the same of what you say in the meadows - that is what i would keep my expectations at.

For your move, i would also consider using E-movers since i know the owner personally and can vouch for their service. They are a good established company here in Dubai who will help you with your complete move. For the move, off course the major time taken is for the transportation by ship and so 5 weeks sounds about right. I have done a house move from the UK to dubai and it was quite good - just ensure the packing is strong enough. 

For the appliances, i would check the voltage and are not sure if all transformers would be a good way to go since the power is continuously reduced / increased as per the load. You may need to buy some from the local market here.

Once your here, do let us know as I'm sure you will require alot more services.

Happy moving...


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

The Marina neighborhood does sound interesting however, I remember folks mentioning that the commute to work could be a hassle due to the Dubai traffic. We may look at apartments however, really want a lot of space as opposed to a cramped lil apt. Living with a 14 month old completely changes priorities.. Just want space that we will be able entertain and have bbcues from time to time etc.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

BTW, what are the good websites to look for properties to rent apart from dubizzle ?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

SFDubai said:


> BTW, what are the good websites to look for properties to rent apart from dubizzle ?


Dubai Property – Sell Buy Rent Properties in UAE Dubai Real Estate & Homes


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

One factor when importing some cars is whether it meets "GCC specs" or not . While summers in the Southwest desert regions are often as bad as the ones here (humidity aside), the specs restriction may limit your ability to use warranty. 

I do know that any American car can be imported (given the no of American cars one sees here including models not available here like Highlander, Nissan titan..), but the warranty may be dependent on whether your car will meet GCC specs or not


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

As I said before jumeira/US would be ideal places for your requirement. Both areas have a reputation for being expensive but they needn't be if you shop around. If you live their you'll find day to day expenses a lot less than somewhere very tourist focused like dxb marina. 

That said if you're considering apartment living then you needn't be put off my noise worries. The only noise I've hear here between floors is when furniture is dragged around unless only when people move in. The floors are all concrete. Same with walls between apartments, all concrete. I own a flat in London and when I lived there I did have noise issues due to the paper thin walls to next door. 

As to the car, I imported a BMW from florida. The AC copes in summer but only just. Often it's on full blast when it's 120f+. The BMW dealer in Dubai is helpful (well as far as they are "helpful" with anyone-a very rare occurance) but the Abu dhabi BMW dealer refuses to touch it as am import. Apparently they don't have the right computers to diagnose its problems..


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys - Based on a few posts out here, it looks like I can use Slingbox for watching US cable, however, I'm still a lil lost about the Pal/NTSC. Would you need to have a NTSC TV for you to watch US cable through Slingbox set up or will a PAL tv work? Depending on this, I will bring the US TV.

I saw a few converters online, so thinking of investing in one and bringing one US NTSC TV, and then also getting a second TV when I get to Dubai

There was a time when I used to be good at all this, but now .....

Suggestions ?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I download everything I watch ... LOL

Good luck on today's game ... btw ....


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> I download everything I watch ... LOL
> 
> Good luck on today's game ... btw ....


Big day today...... Can't wait..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Cable is expensive here and subpar. If you can use a slingbox highly suggest. You can bypass that pal issue completely. For dvds you can just use an hdmi cable from your laptop which plays every dvd i stick in it......


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys - I call the AlNabooda Audi service center and asked them if they service the Audi Q7's especially the ones imported from the US. The individual mentioned that they service all kinds of Audis. So that was good to hear, however, he also mentioned that the US warranty will not apply and they will also not sell warranty in the middle east for the cars imported. Is it worth to call and speak to another guy or is this the norm ? Any comments or has anyone else dealt with this kind of an issue.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SFDubai said:


> Is it worth to call and speak to another guy or is this the norm ?


You could trying phoning again but in Dubai, they really will tell you any old BS over the phone.

If you're serious about importing it, find out in America the difference between specs and how universal both parts and tools are worldwide. Just because it's the official dealership don't think they won't hammer a square peg into a round hole and send you up the road none the wiser.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> You could trying phoning again but in Dubai, they really will tell you any old BS over the phone.


Phone three times and you WILL get three completley diffrent replies


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Guys - so got a lil bit more information on the move. Has anyone heard of Global alliance corp movers. They have given me a rough estimate of following

- 20ft container just for the car. I need to drive it to their warehouse in Oakland and leave it to them to load to the container. (Oakland is just 10 miles from where we are). Cost - approx $5k. Doesn't include expenses on the Dubai side.

- 40ft container for household goods. They will send a truck to pick up stuff. We are expected to pack and load. The truck will then take it to the warehouse and they will load into the container. Cost - approx $4k-$5k. I'm guessing it will cost me $1k to find people to pack and load it in the truck. 

My questions 

- for those of you who have moved from the US or anywhere else, does these rates seem reasonable ?

- what other costs am I looking at the other side - from Dubai port to release the goods and car. I read in one of the posts that I should be looking at a 4%-5% charge on duty for the car. Anything else? I suppose there will be some additional costs for transportation of household goods from port to home in Dubai ? 

Anything else I'm missing?

Thanks


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

One other question - how long does it take to settle down and get your basics t care off ? Trying to see how far in advance I should get to before starting my work? Wife and kid will be home to take of letting cable and tel guys in. So it's more about banking and other stuff (??) that I need to take care of .

I'm sure you've all had experiences on the timeline.
Thx


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

SFDubai said:


> One other question - how long does it take to settle down and get your basics t care off ? Trying to see how far in advance I should get to before starting my work? Wife and kid will be home to take of letting cable and tel guys in. So it's more about banking and other stuff (??) that I need to take care of .
> 
> I'm sure you've all had experiences on the timeline.
> Thx


You have brought a smile to my face grasshopper. Arriving early offers you no benefit. The things that you need to do require you to get your visa first, and you cannot get your visa until after you start work.

The timeline is..start work. Immediately you want to go and do you medical exam. It takes a few days to get the results and then give that to HR and make sure they actually start processing your visa. If all goes well you can get your visa within about 2-3 weeks of starting work. At that point you can start to do the other things you mention. You will learn patience like you have never known.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Mmm my man, that doesn't sound too promising at all.. However, beginning to build up on my tolerance level ( Esp trying to get a straight answer from AlNaboodah)


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

A couple good things to do in advance of arriving is make copies of your passport and also get a bunch of extra passport photos. You will need the passport copy to get your sim card, which you can do right away without a visa. Also if you plan on using a phone from the USA you may want to check into if it is locked by your provider.

Everything in the beginning seems to require a passport copy and passport photo(s), so having the photos on hand can save some hassles.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

On the subject of passport photos here, you and your family will also need them for your visa but it's a specific size, in colour, with a white background, face on, not smiling. Off the top of my head, I cannot remember how many or the size but your company should tell you that. On that note, I see you mention which company you will be working for. Be a little careful about using the name on a public forum, you never know who may read something and misinterpret what has been written. That may sound a little paranoid, but it's always best to be aware. Back on the subject of passport photos, I heard Kodak has gone bust. It amazes me when I think of how much we must all spend on photos here for everything.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

Not too sure where I've listed the name of the company I will work for. If you're referring to Al Nabooda, it is the Audi dealership where I'm not able to get an answer from. However in relation to that, I think it is not possible to get warranty on US and European version cars in the middle east (at least for Audi).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooh sorry, misread, but anyway it didn't hurt to mention. Note to self, remember to read and read again 


----------



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

We leave tomorrow from Virginia for our move, so I will be able to give you some better info in a week or 2. But, they people say a lot of passport photos, I'd start with at least 20 each. I'm shocked at how fast we've gone through them! Good luck, I'm originally from SF so it's near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Another San Franciscan ... welcome to Dubai


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

suzieq123 said:


> We leave tomorrow from Virginia for our move, so I will be able to give you some better info in a week or 2. But, they people say a lot of passport photos, I'd start with at least 20 each. I'm shocked at how fast we've gone through them! Good luck, I'm originally from SF so it's near and dear to my heart.


Good-luck and keep us posted. It's a lot more harder that I originally envisioned... Going through what to keep / ship and what to get rid off .. 

Did u guys ship anything at all?


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> One factor when importing some cars is whether it meets "GCC specs" or not . While summers in the Southwest desert regions are often as bad as the ones here (humidity aside), the specs restriction may limit your ability to use warranty.
> 
> I do know that any American car can be imported (given the no of American cars one sees here including models not available here like Highlander, Nissan titan..), but the warranty may be dependent on whether your car will meet GCC specs or not


Yep, you are right. I got confirmation from couple of dealers that they will not sell warranty to US cars nor will they honor the existing warranty,


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Echo the plus points what everyone says about Jumeriah/Um Suqeim. One to remember is that houses here rarely get cleaned up for viewings and you'll get shown some of the worst stock first. Try to keep an open mind and decide whether it's an abandoned barn you're being shown or if it can actually be cleaned up.
> 
> I wouldn't bring the Audi here, nothing to do with the car but certain brands do not have the same aftersales support as the Japanese brands. Personally I think it's a bit of a myth half the time, as you see plenty of Mercs and BMW's around. But Audi's are a niche vehicle here and I would guess the cliche probably applies.


One other "minor 😉" point I missed to mention - the Audi actually is a TDI (diesel version). What's the price of a gallon ? And is it available all over?


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Peops - any thoughts on the above questions ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SFDubai said:


> Peops - any thoughts on the above questions ?


Petrol is so cheap here, there is really no need to drive a diesel car, which I'm guessing is why the lack of response. There are enough vans, mini buses etc so am assuming there is diesel available at most pumps too. No idea on the price though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Gas prices are like 2.20$ a gallon or something like that. 3.20$ in the usa. Isnt a huge savings to 'americans' compared to the brits. Do not know the price but have seen in the news that the diesel isnt at a fixed price and fluctuates based on the world demand/supply.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Gas prices are like 2.20$ a gallon or something like that. 3.20$ in the usa. Isnt a huge savings to 'americans' compared to the brits. Do not know the price but have seen in the news that the diesel isnt at a fixed price and fluctuates based on the world demand/supply.


Last time I noticed gas was 1.76 dhs/L. Throw in some algebra:
1.76 dhs/L x 3.79 (L/Gal) / 3.67 (dhs/$) = $1.81 / gallon. 

Yes in the USA we have far lower costs compared to most of the world, but it is still considerably cheaper here.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

$3.20? Its as high as $4.09 for regular gas in SF ...


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> $3.20? Its as high as $4.09 for regular gas in SF ...


gallon of diesel is $4.20-$4.75 depending on where I fill herein the bay area. Sf tends to be on the higher end of the spectrum.


Also - what about insurance ? What are some good firms out there? Is it worth it to put in a call or should I just deal with it when I get there. It's not like they can refuse to insure right?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Petrol is indisputably cheaper but your actual petrol expenses in the UAE versus 'back home' isn't necessarily always cheaper.

When I lived in the UK I had a small Audi which I only drove on the weekends and walked to work daily. Filled up once a month to six weeks.

Out here I have a 4x4 and drive 25km each way to the office. Fill up weekly. 

The typical American will probably find his petrol bill cheaper in Dubai but if he's used to driving a fuel efficient car with a short commute and upgrades to a 4x4 and drives as often as a typical Dubai resident which is all the time and everywhere, it's a different scenario. 



fcjb1970 said:


> Last time I noticed gas was 1.76 dhs/L. Throw in some algebra:
> 1.76 dhs/L x 3.79 (L/Gal) / 3.67 (dhs/$) = $1.81 / gallon.
> 
> Yes in the USA we have far lower costs compared to most of the world, but it is still considerably cheaper here.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Petrol is indisputably cheaper but your actual petrol expenses in the UAE versus 'back home' isn't necessarily always cheaper.
> 
> When I lived in the UK I had a small Audi which I only drove on the weekends and walked to work daily. Filled up once a month to six weeks.
> 
> ...


Who told you that you needed a fuel guzzling 4x4 here, you are allowed to drive a fuel efficient car  That said I biked almost everywhere back home and probably filled my car once every 1-3 weeks depending on if I drove up to the hills on the weekends. So I do spend far more on fuel here 

It does makes me crazy here that they built this city with such wide roads everywhere and did not put bike lanes in.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys - Does Hulu work in Dubai ? As you can see, I'm trying really hard..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Negatory ... although there are ways around it. 

Ways that cannot be discussed in open forum, as he who shall not be named will open up a can if we do ...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

SFDubai said:


> Guys - Does Hulu work in Dubai ? As you can see, I'm trying really hard..


I, and most everyone I know, has found that downloading shows a much better options than Hulu or other methods (slingbox) of streaming programs. Almost any modern computer will have an HDMI out which can then be plugged to your TV. You can get US programs for download within hours of the original broadcast


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

This is connected to my 50" through HDMI ... and has worked flawlessly ... download and watch ... all in one box ... Windows Media Center ... 

Lenovo IdeaCentre Q150 – Intel Atom D410 Or Intel Atom D510 Nettop | The Cool Gadgets - Quest for The Coolest Gadgets


----------



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't you need a VPN to stream shows from laptop to TV? I was trying to do that while dealing with jet lag last night. The hotel TV is dreadful and there is no wi-fi in the room.

SFDubai, we shipped a 40 foot container here. Supposedly will take about 10 weeks. Til then we are in a hotel. we brought pretty much everything except lamps and such with us. Contrary to some of the advice I've gotten, we shipped our internet-ready LCD TVs. The resale value is not great so we are going to give it a go with transformers and hope for the best.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you look at the tv if you needed the transformers? Some dont. 

Also suggest looking at getting a wireless router that has a built in vpn in the router itself. Then you dont have to worrry about each individual source you wish to get streaming hulu, amazon or such video on. I didnt do that and my tablet cant stream stuff  

Also, if you have friends/family who have cable and that company has online streaming capabilities, ask if they will be so kind as to let you piggy back off them. Is nice. No work arounds necessary through direct tv for me to stream from most the networks my parents account allows me to get to.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys - finally got some details on the contract... It did take a while for them to turn it around.. Couple of questions. In terms of salary and allowances , does it need to be split up or can it be one lump sum. I understand from reading in the other posts, that, it's usually broken down in order to limit the end of gratuity payments. Other than that, does it matter ? Also, do companies typically, raise the allowances everytime they increase salaries ? or is that more of a COLA /housing calculation ?


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

suzieq123 said:


> Don't you need a VPN to stream shows from laptop to TV? I was trying to do that while dealing with jet lag last night. The hotel TV is dreadful and there is no wi-fi in the room.
> 
> SFDubai, we shipped a 40 foot container here. Supposedly will take about 10 weeks. Til then we are in a hotel. we brought pretty much everything except lamps and such with us. Contrary to some of the advice I've gotten, we shipped our internet-ready LCD TVs. The resale value is not great so we are going to give it a go with transformers and hope for the best.


Hey Suzie - Who did you guys use for the shipping (if that can be disclosed) ? I'm thinking of shipping everything except the lamps too...


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys - I thought we were pretty sure about a villa cos of the space issue, but it looks like we might actually miss out on a 'city living' if we choose to live in the meadows/spring or one of those communities. The main reason why a villa appealed to us was that of the size. Can you get a similar size apartment (possibly over 2 floors - like duplex or something to that extent) ? Ideally something over 3000 sqft and 3/4 bedrooms. Any idea.. I read a link on temp housing and the links provided seem promising

The move is coming up pretty close and I think the fear is setting in slowly.. My firm uses SIRVA for the move and hope that goes pretty well. We need to find a short term apartment. I believe my firm gives me a temp housing for few weeks but need to find something after that. How did you guys manage that ? Feels like we haven't done anything and just not too sure what to do next.... Did you guys feel the same or did you guys have a list. I'm getting pounded with a lot of information from my work on the move but just seems like an information overload..


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

First of all, never believe any of the quoted square footages on property listings in Dubai. A Meadows villa that claims to be 3,000 sqft is not the same size as a 3,000 sqft American suburban house. My apartment is supposed to be 1,500 square feet yet it is absolutely not half the size of my sister's 3,000 sqft house in the UK. 

I don't know what games the property agents and developers played in Dubai but despite the claimed square footages most properties in Dubai are generally smaller than something comparable in the US and won't have the same finishes. If you want a large, genuinely 3,000 square feet house, you're better off looking at the bigger villas in Jumeirah or Umm Suqeim. The smaller villas on the Palm also fit into this criteria. Or look for something advertised at 4,000 sqft and you'll actually get the 3,000 sqft you want. 

But to address your actual question, yes, there are large duplexes and penthouse apartments in the Marina and Downtown. They generally have very impressive views. A few even have their own pool. 

I presume your company is putting you up in a hotel or flat for a few months. Use that time to explore what the different areas of Dubai can offer and the apartments and villas in your price ranges. Don't agonize too much until you get here and can see the place with your own eyes.




SFDubai said:


> Hey Guys - I thought we were pretty sure about a villa cos of the space issue, but it looks like we might actually miss out on a 'city living' if we choose to live in the meadows/spring or one of those communities. The main reason why a villa appealed to us was that of the size. Can you get a similar size apartment (possibly over 2 floors - like duplex or something to that extent) ? Ideally something over 3000 sqft and 3/4 bedrooms. Any idea.. I read a link on temp housing and the links provided seem promising
> 
> The move is coming up pretty close and I think the fear is setting in slowly.. My firm uses SIRVA for the move and hope that goes pretty well. We need to find a short term apartment. I believe my firm gives me a temp housing for few weeks but need to find something after that. How did you guys manage that ? Feels like we haven't done anything and just not too sure what to do next.... Did you guys feel the same or did you guys have a list. I'm getting pounded with a lot of information from my work on the move but just seems like an information overload..


----------

